# Would you like a cat with that tail?



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Wolfie's tail just seems to have a mind of it's own, it might aswell be a whole other cat...it is rather impressive though


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That is quite simply _ridiculous_! In the nicest possible way of course. He is Sooooooo cute.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh there was a posting yesterday of a ginger cat with a similar bushy tail. Amazing - never seen that in my life before and within 24 hours I have seen two!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

i can honestly say i have never seen a tail that BIG! Does he play with it? i want to see more pics of this tail!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

That's not a tail, it's a feather duster 


Absolutely fab tale!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, the tail is bigger and more fluffy than the cat !!!!!!!,,_


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Viki said:


> i can honestly say i have never seen a tail that BIG! Does he play with it? i want to see more pics of this tail!


Noo infact he really doesn't like having it touched! The things that he comes in with attached to it from the garden are hilarious too...usually entire shrubs


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ooooo i love big fluffy tails and his is a beauty  i thought elvis had a big tail lol it is a pain in the .... brushing the grass and twiggs out of it though


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He is super gorgeous ... love that tail


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooooooh I love MC's! I hope Storm's tail bushes out a bit more soon, and Benji's becomes nice and bushy too!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

That is a pretty impressive tail!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow! That tail's even more spectacular than my cat Simba's, and his is pretty impressive!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww gorgeous!! :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

nattymariax said:


> Wolfie's tail just seems to have a mind of it's own, it might aswell be a whole other cat...it is rather impressive though


It is a rather amazing tail - and yes it does seem as if it is entirely independent of Wolfie


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

That's amazing :lol:

WOW!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

And this is the cat that some posters on here doubted was really an MC ( if my memory serves me right) 
Snigger.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> And this is the cat that some posters on here doubted was really an MC ( if my memory serves me right)
> Snigger.


Ohh yes I remember, someone said he looked more like a moggy...and I quote "by no means a showstopping Maine Coon" hahaha not sure why I remember that comment so clearly

Wolfie laughs in the face of his haters  hehe


----------



## Animal mad house (May 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous cat! I love his tail x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely boy indeed. You must be very proud.:thumbup1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic  Tango's is starting to bush out at last to I just hope he does'nt end up with the same sort of pants Louie has :w00t:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Fantastic  Tango's is starting to bush out at last to I just hope he does'nt end up with the same sort of pants Louie has :w00t:


Hahahaha Louie's pants are amazing...Wolfie's look like they are getting there,we keep having to brush them because they get all scruffy and full of twigs!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> Hahahaha Louie's pants are amazing...Wolfie's look like they are getting there,we keep having to brush them because they get all scruffy and full of twigs!


Louie used to hide slugs in his :w00t: :arf::arf::arf: thankfully he has grown out of that habbit :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww adorable!
beautiful bushy tale!
x


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow that is SOME tail!!!! Amazing!! He's gorgeous :w00t:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol, I've only just seen this - No wonder he needs a lie down lugging that thing around with him all day!

Brilliant picture - And I love the entire shrubs in tail comment, picturing that put a huge smile on my face :lol:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty amazin' tails on both cats


----------

